# In-wall Interconnects?



## Trizzly (Oct 24, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find some in-wall interconnects? I want to run a cable from my TV in the wall over to where my treadmill rests. I plan on using a keystone type connection at the wall and then running a cable from the keystone to my treadmill. That way I dont have to crank up the volume on the tv when I run. I can just use the speakers built in to the treadmill. I just havent been able to find any in wall RCA's.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

A pair of these will work fine. They're designed for video but will work fine for audio and are rated for in-wall use

http://www.avcable.com/Merchant2/me...ode=PVC2&Category_Code=COMPOSITE_VIDEO_CABLES

Bryan


----------

